# Safe dog walking - please help!!!



## Millie_Moo (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anybody know of any safe, enclosed areas to let dogs off the lead, in the Lancashire area? My dog has got herself into a couple of scrapes and near misses with roads and I do not want to risk letting her off again, but it is nice for her to have the freedom of being let off. I am scared to death of anything happening to her. I have found a park in Lytham called 'Park View 4 U' but do not know much about it. I live in Bispham near Blackpool. It would have to be somewhere gated with no access to roads.

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated, by myself and Millie!

xxx


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Are there no local parks with enclosed dog areas? Only other thing I could suggest is getting a long training lead for her so she can have a run but is still under your control.

Hope someone else can help you more.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Witton Park in Blackburn... There is a running track, which is fully enclosed with railings.

Not sure if you're supposed to go in there, but we sometimes go down there evenings, around 7 or 8pm and climb over the fence  We have a cavalier, and she can't get out.

After fully reading the first post, maybe it's a little far... maybe the guys based nearer you would be more helpful


----------



## Millie_Moo (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you for your help - do any other owners reading this not let their dogs off the lead?


----------



## BrucieBonus (Dec 7, 2009)

Millie_Moo said:


> Thank you for your help - do any other owners reading this not let their dogs off the lead?


I dont let Bruce off lead any more which I hate, but I cant trust him around other dogs. We're taking steps to improve this but until he learns his manners I keep him on a 30 ft long line, not as good as a off lead run but still lets him stretch his legs.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Millie_Moo said:


> Thank you for your help - do any other owners reading this not let their dogs off the lead?


Good luck finding a place!!

Me, I don't let Dascha off lead anymore, I can't trust her not to bolt around other dogs anymore, she just keeps running and doesn't stop, she had a near miss with a car a while back after that I decided no more. Besides, now she's old she really doesn't need runs so much as gentle paced long walks


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I can understand your reluctance not to let your dog off the lead and walk them in an enclosed area as it's scary when they get into near miss situations. I had a dog in the past that for 13 of his 17 years I did not let him off his lead because he was aggressive to other dogs and his recall was poor. I have always regretted not trying harder and working on addressing his behavioral issues as it put limits on both our lives and I feel we missed out on a lot of fun.

After he passed away I rescued 2 other dogs who both had behavioral issues with basic training, recall and socialization problems. One of them was an avid car/bicycle/child/football/anything that moved chaser and I have put a lot of effort into changing things so they are really well behaved and I can take them anywhere. Training is still a work in progress.

Instead of never letting your dog off her lead you could work on recall using a long line and maybe go to a training class to help teach her to focus on you instead of other things. It may seem like an insurmountable task but you have the power to turn things around if you work hard at training.

If you have tried the above, sorry and please ignore me


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

I live in Preston but have lived in warton (near lytham) and blackburn/darwen.

Heres the list of "safe" parks/area's.
Witton park - blackburn - There is a road in the park but there is never any cars on it because its a staff access point.

Sunnyhurst woods - darwen - Very safe lovely rivers, and even a doggy pool.

Boldventure - darwen - Safe, no roads, lovely bird house there too.

Avenham park - preston - the biggest park I have come across. only 1 road which is a access point however there is a large river but loads of open safe fields.

Moor park - preston - Fairly big park, Roads at either side but a fair distance from the park.

Stanley park - blackpool - Fairly away fromt he road and there are gates.

Green drive - lytham - Its a long road that cars can no longer get down it is around a mile long and very dog friendly.

Lytham green - However it does have a road by the side but if you stick to the beach side its very safe. However it isnt dog off lead anymore but every time I go I see loads of dogs off lead. The beach is off lead area, the green isnt.

Hope these help. Also lovely park at the bottom of clitheroe castle which is very large and a great walk up to the castle which is away from roads.

:thumbup:

Oh and I let my Scorcher off lead when she isnt in season.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Millie_Moo said:


> do any other owners reading this not let their dogs off the lead?


Our dogs are rarely on a leash and the only occasion they are is when we need to put them in harness and take them into the city.

It must be very difficult and frustrating living in a country where areas of dog freedom is so restricted or prohibited. Dogs love to run and I cannot imagine any owner keeping pace with their dog at the opposite end of the leash.

If our dogs had to be confined to a leash they simply wouldn't get their adequate daily exercise and the restrictions would cause them and us untold problems.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

If you're looking for a fenced area that dogs are welcome to use, I'm afraid you'll struggle. I spent several years looking for such an area to work hard on recall with a dispondant terrier (who knew when she was wearing a long line and behaved like an angel to lull you into a false sense of security to let her off-lead!), but had no luck. 

In the end we snuck into the tennis courts in Astley Park (Chorley) but it wasn't really big enough for what we needed. 

I've also used the football pitches (approx 3 acres) at Buckshaw Village, Chorley because they are totally secure, but it is private property so you have to duck and dive a little.

I'm afraid I don't know anywhere closer to your neck of the woods, sorry and good luck


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Avenham park - preston - the biggest park I have come across. only 1 road which is a access point however there is a large river but loads of open safe fields.
> 
> Moor park - preston - Fairly big park, Roads at either side but a fair distance from the park.


I live in Preston (Penwortham) and often walk Roo across Tram bridge and into Avenham, however he decided last time to go in the river. I nearly ended up in there after him.

You could also do the walk the other way up to Lostock Hall and there's a free run through the entire walk for them. He's pretty much off the lead all the time if we have Fiddy with us (next doors Viszla) as he comes back when we call Fiddy as well.

I don't like Moor park, but that's nothing to do with dogs. Just the idiots that hang around there. I don't feel safe, other than when I'm walking to Deepdale with about 5000 other football fans!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe it would be better if you trained your dog good recall.

Use a long line or depending on your dog an extender lead.

Was just thinking that if you go to an enclosed park, it would be better for your dog to have a run around, but what if someone else was there and your dog interupted them or their dog doesnt like other dogs etc. Would you be able to call your dog back to stop anything happening?

Im only thinking this because there is nothing worse than if you are trying to train your dog in a park and someone elses dog comes bounding up and wont go away. Especially if your dog is not dog friendly.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Especially if your dog is not dog friendly.


I have the opposite problem.

Roo is TOO dog friendly and decides he's going home with every dog we meet.


----------

